# 2 Notebooks über Lan verbinden eines hat keinen Zugriff



## papabär (22 September 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem 2 Notebooks (Fujutsu Siemens Amilo mit XP-Home SP1 und ein HP pavilion mit XP-Home SP2) via Lan zu verbinden. Vom Amilo habe ich zugriff auf den HP, jedoch nicht umgekehrt :x 

Habe auf beiden Notebooks das Netzwerk über den Assistenten eingerichtet bekomme jedoch vom HP-Notebook die Meldung ich hätte keine Zugriffsberechtigung aus das Amilo Notebook. Habe beim HP die Firewall schon deaktiviert. Beim Siemens ist erst gar keine drauf.

Wer weis Rat?


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Evtl. erst mal gleiches Passwort verwenden.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Es muss in diesem Fall auf beiden irgendein Laufwerk/Verzeichnis freigegeben sein.


----------



## 0815prog (22 September 2005)

Bei beiden Rechnern die gleiche Arbeitgruppe einstellen, z.B. WORKGROUP.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## MatMer (23 September 2005)

ja das ist wahrscheinlich das beste

erstmal beide in eine gleiche Arbeitsgruppe packen, dann die IPs vergeben, so dass es NICHT die gleiche ist

dann wirklich nochtmal nach der Firewall schauen, und auch nen Ordner auf beiden Notebooks freigeben

verbindest du sie direkt miteinander über ein cross kabel oder über einen swicht/ hub / router???


----------



## papabär (24 September 2005)

Erst mal Danke für die vielen Tipps.

Beide Rechner haben die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe HEIMNETZ. 
Verbunden sind sie über ein HUB mit Lan-Kabel.
Bei beiden Rechnern habe ich Laufwerk C freigegeben.

Wieso brauche ich bei beiden das selbe Paßwort?

Wenn es daran läge, warumm kann ich dann vom Siemens Rechner auf den HP aber nicht umgekehrt zugreifen?

Zudem werden ja automatisch mit dem Netzwerkassistenten zumindest die Ordner Gemeinsame Dateien freigegeben.

Die Firewall habe ich ausgeschaltet.

Dennoch erhalte ich die Meldung, dass ich vom HP aus keine Zugriff auf Netzressourcen habe


----------



## Unreal (24 September 2005)

Servus,

war da nicht was mit Cross-Over Leitung, die bei Verwendung 
zwischen zwei PC's verwendet werden muss???
oder bin ich jetzt falsch???

MfG Unreal


----------



## Unreal (24 September 2005)

Hab's gerade gelesen   

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Kai (25 September 2005)

papabär schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem 2 Notebooks (Fujutsu Siemens Amilo mit XP-Home SP1 und ein HP pavilion mit XP-Home SP2) via Lan zu verbinden. Vom Amilo habe ich zugriff auf den HP, jedoch nicht umgekehrt :x
> 
> ...



Versuch mal folgendes:

Systemregistrierung 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa 
den Wert von “restrictanonymous” auf 0 setzen

http://www.netzwerktotal.de/cgi-bin/forum/yabb/topic/5/1126877982.html

Gruß Kai


----------



## papabär (26 September 2005)

nochmal Danke für die vielen Tipps von euch.......

ABER:

Wer kann mir bitte plausiebel erklären, warum ich Zugriff *nur in eine Richtung *(vom Siemens Notebook zum HP-Notebook) habe, obwohl ich zum Einrichten des Netzwerks *bei beiden *den *Netzwerkassistenten* verwendet habe :?  und diesen Anweisungen die dort gegeben wurden gefolgt bin ( gemeinsamer Workgroupname usw.)

 :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## lefrog (26 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich denke es liegt schlichtweg an den unterschiedlichen SP-Verionen... kann mir das nicht anders erklären...

Sind auf beiden Rechnern der Lokale Benutzer und der Benutzer des anderen Gerätes bekannt? 
Wenn nicht dann aktivieren mal den Gastzugriff... und Guck ob unter Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinien -> Lokale Richtlinien -> Zuweisung von Benutzerrechten -> Zugriff vom Netzwerk auf diesen Computer verweigern ---> dort den Gast entfernen, falls vorhanden... 

mehr fällt mir nu nich ein... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## e4sy (27 September 2005)

erklärung hab ich auch nich, aber bei mir klappt es normal, wenn ich zuvor den in der netzwerkumgebung nicht sichbaren über die suchfunktion erst ein mal anspreche. danach wird er auch in der normalen netzwerkumgebung angezeigt.

dazu geh mal auf suche -> Dateien und ordner -> computer und gib dort die ip des unsichtbaren ein.

meistens hilfts... zumindest wenn du auf dem rechner auch min. einen ordner freigegeben hast!


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2005)

Soviel ich weiß, kann es bei Windows auch mal länger dauern, bis ein Computer in der Netzwerkumgebung angezeigt wird. Kannst du den nicht auffindbaren Computer wenigstens anpingen? Bei meinem Heimnetz muß ich immer erst vom XP-Rechner aus auf den W2k-Rechner zugreifen, dann klappt es auch andersherum, sonst nicht.


----------

